# Big Enos & Little Enos



## rip18 (May 29, 2012)

When I started working up this shot of two Fowler's toads, I thought of Big Enos & Little Enos Burdette from Smokey and the Bandit...

We were shooting the little tiny recently metamorphasized toads in acorn caps when this adult male came hopping by...  Having always wanted a picture of a baby alligator sitting on its mother's head, I figured this was as close as I'll get anytime in the near future - even if there isn't a dog-gone thing "natural" about this shot...

Nikon D300s, Lester A. Dine 105 mm, f/22, 1/60th second, ISO 1000, fill flash, tripod, slight crop.


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 29, 2012)

Reminds me of a song He ant heavy hes my brother.Way to go thinking outside the box. An usual but great capture.


----------



## Crickett (May 30, 2012)

Funny title & very cool capture.


----------



## Hoss (May 30, 2012)

That's a neat shot, Rip.  Well composed.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2012)

Way cool rip!Keep looking for that gator but this will do until then.


----------



## Joker (May 30, 2012)

Thats a good one!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2012)

Great pic!


----------



## wvdawg (May 30, 2012)

That's using his head - urr, I mean your head!
Neat composition!


----------



## rip18 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, y'all!


----------

